

Looking for a Sign: Hobo Communication in the Depression - stefap2
https://www.nsa.gov/about/cryptologic_heritage/museum/virtual_tour/museum_tour_text.shtml#hobo_communication

======
stefap2
See samples of hobo signs.
[https://www.nsa.gov/about/_files/cryptologic_heritage/museum...](https://www.nsa.gov/about/_files/cryptologic_heritage/museum/library/hobo_signs_definitions.pdf)

